# 2004 chev 2500 6 litre getting hot because of plow



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello all, I just have a question and any info would be appreciated!!!! 

I have a 2004 6 litre chevrolet silverado. I put a snowdogg ex 85 plow in it and the plow seems to be doing a great job so pat on the back to snowdogg. I don't have any problems what so ever with the truck getting hot when Im working it (plowing snow) but when I am running down the road it is getting hot. I am going to install an electric fan but was wondering if any one else has had the same problem and what type or brand fan you installed. I know you can just buy a universal elec. fan but some can be a bear to install. 

If any of you could recommend a certain fan or even some information it would be greatly appreciated!!! By the way, I have tried to set plow down as low to ground as possible, tilt left, tilt right, Ive tried it all and it doesnt matter. At first I thought a t-stat was sticking so I replaced it but didnt help a thing.

By the way, Im talking about installing the elec fan and just having a toggle switch run into the truck but leaving the clutch fan on the truck...........


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

You need to angle your blade to the right when going down the road in order to get air to the front of the truck. When sitting in the truck, the upper right side of the radiator is the spot that pulls the most air in when your fan kicks in.

That and crack the window and turn you heat and fan on high to help dissipate more heat from the coolant.

Your problem is normal.

Another thought is too, you might want to do a fluid drain on the coolant system and pull the radiator out and clean it properly. I wouldn't be surprised if you've got a bunch of junk stuck in the fins.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

White Gardens;1159214 said:


> You need to angle your blade to the right when going down the road in order to get air to the front of the truck. When sitting in the truck, the upper right side of the radiator is the spot that pulls the most air in when your fan kicks in.
> 
> That and crack the window and turn you heat and fan on high to help dissipate more heat from the coolant.
> 
> ...


Well, the thing is that is how I am transporting is with the blade angled all the way to the right and Truning the heat up has helped but still getting hot enough Ive got to pull over. This truck never gets above 190 when the plow isnt on the truck and thats even in the summer.

I do believe i know what is going on and maybe im wrong so correct me if so. If I understand how a "clutch" fan works it needs a little air to be pushed through the grill to get the hot air temp to the clutch fan to tell it to engage or turn on........ If thats the case then Im just figureing that because that plow is such a monster its blocking all the air from going through the grill which doesnt let any of the hot temp to be pushed back to the clutch fan to tell it to "engage" I figure with a small elec fan installed as soon as you turned on the elec fan it would prolly work even if the clutch fan wasnt there but I also figure that with the elec fan being turned on by toggle switch from inside the truck it would also push the hot air back to the clutch fan and it would for sure stay cool then.

Maybe Im crazy............ Im definetly not a mechanic but I figure this makes sense. I though about just replacing my clutch fan completely with an elec fan setup, but Ive been stranded twice in the past 4 years with a temp. triggered elec fan set up where the fan went bad. I aint wanting to do that.............


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

replace the clutch fan with a heavier duty one and it will take care of the problem. $60 to $75 part and an hour of work and you rent/borrow the tool you need from any local auto store.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd still look at the radiator first. I'm willing to bet it's clogged fairly good.

Even with blocking the air, the ambient temps around the fan clutch should kick it in. Maybe the clutch is bad? That was the symptoms on my s-10 when my clutch went out.

I know guys have done the electric fan setup before with success. You just need to make sure to get the right fan for the truck and motor. I'd skip the toggle switch though and just rig in a t-stat control for it. That way your not constantly having to pay attention to the temp gauge, especially in the off season.

I wouldn't try to add an electric fan to the system with the original fan still in there. I would think that would be more headache than reward, not to mention the lack of room.


----------



## spy0068 (Sep 30, 2004)

I had the same problem on my 2003.... I went to Autozone and got a heavy duty fan clutch and problem is gone.....


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

spy0068;1159284 said:


> I had the same problem on my 2003.... I went to Autozone and got a heavy duty fan clutch and problem is gone.....


Your the second person to mention the heavy duty fan clutch............. Does that just mean that the fan turns almost all the time or what???? The reason I ask is, if it isnt getting the air how would it know to kick on. Hell maybe my clutch is bad already.

So I just go into autozone and ask them for the heavy duty clutch for my year truck??? I didnt even know they made such a thing........


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The heavy duty fan clutch comes on the snowplow prep trucks. some of the snowplow prep trucks came with the wrong fan clutches from the factory. Get the right one and your problems will be over.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

cet;1159319 said:


> The heavy duty fan clutch comes on the snowplow prep trucks. some of the snowplow prep trucks came with the wrong fan clutches from the factory. Get the right one and your problems will be over.


I just wonder if an LS 4 door would even come with a plow package on it????? Im not sure if mine has the snow plow package. That is the one thing Im regreting, the 4 door that is. I figured with maybe a little one in the near future a back seat would be a good thing to have, but now that there is a plow on the truck it is loooooooooonnnnnng!!! Between it being a 4 door with a spreader and plow on it its like plowing with a limo. LOL


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Until then, drive with the plow about 2 inches off the road. You can watch the gauge drop down as soon as you find the height where there is no longer a vacuum effect behind the plow. Air will reach the grill and cool it down. My 08 has only electric fan, still gets cooking hot over 50 MPH with plow up too high. Clutch or not, the grill needs air.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

snowcrazy;1159328 said:


> I just wonder if an LS 4 door would even come with a plow package on it????? Im not sure if mine has the snow plow package. That is the one thing Im regreting, the 4 door that is. I figured with maybe a little one in the near future a back seat would be a good thing to have, but now that there is a plow on the truck it is loooooooooonnnnnng!!! Between it being a 4 door with a spreader and plow on it its like plowing with a limo. LOL


Stick to the speed limits (with the plow you are usually out in bad weather so not a problem) keep the plow low and let the air flow in, interior fan on.

We run 4 trucks with the 6L and between cities they are on the highway.

Is your truck the 8 ft box?

If it is the standard 4 door short box, then you are only about 1.5 ft longer than a regular cab with an 8 ft box - which is nothing. 3 of our 4 are 4 door short boxes because of the poeple moving ability.

The HD fan clutch is a cheap and easy fix also.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

ShorePower;1159334 said:


> Until then, drive with the plow about 2 inches off the road. You can watch the gauge drop down as soon as you find the height where there is no longer a vacuum effect behind the plow. Air will reach the grill and cool it down. My 08 has only electric fan, still gets cooking hot over 50 MPH with plow up too high. Clutch or not, the grill needs air.


See i am wondering about this because I have tried it all.... Today I tried just what you said.... Matter of fact when I would hit a slight bump or turn right or left it the plow would "tap" the ground. Im wondering if it could be because of the height of the sd ex85 plow. It is a pretty tall plow compared to a lot of other plows Ive looked at. My neighbor has a few doors down has an older western that is a lot shorter than mine. His truck doesnt get hot ever and its an 2000 chevrolet with a 6 litre. Now he said if he raises his plow up about 4-6 inches it does start to warm up and when he drops it down some the temp falls right back off. Mine doesnt and im wondering if its because of the height of the plow....


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw a guy in Quebec City the other day who had cut out a 12" long by 10" high square out of the moldboard of his Fisher plow to allow air to the radiator...

Honest to God

He then had welded a piece steel mesh over the hole so not too much snow would fall through as he was plowing...


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

goel;1159349 said:


> Stick to the speed limits (with the plow you are usually out in bad weather so not a problem) keep the plow low and let the air flow in, interior fan on.
> 
> We run 4 trucks with the 6L and between cities they are on the highway.
> 
> ...


Well, my truck is the 4 door with the short bed so maybe i just feel like its really long. LOL I plow at some small strip mall (crap everywhere, poles, cart corrals, handi-cap signs, etc) and it just seems a little long in tight areas.

Anyways, as for the speed limit, It got hot today at a consistant speed of about 40mph on a rural backroad. I will say one thing that seemed to help on my way back home as crazy as it sounds. I turned blade to full right and weaved the truck back and fourth and it seemed to work. It even came down in temp from about 230 back down to 210 while I was doing that. must have changed the aerodynamics just enough to get it a little breathe of fresh air I guess????

Sounds like the hd fan clutch is what Im gonna start with 2marrow first thing in the morning....


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

By the way, I just wanted to thank all of you for taking the time to try to help me out. Ive had to get on here and ask just a few questions over the past few months and every time I get good honest answers. Not to mention quick responses.... Heck this thread has only been on here for just a touch over an hour and several replies. 

This is a great site and I am thankful to have it around!!!!!! Thanks all!!


----------



## SMillerHD (Dec 12, 2010)

As others said DO NOT waste the time\money on a electric fan, install the snow plow prep fan clutch. Pull the drain plug on the radiator and refill with premixed Havoline Dex-cool ONLY! It will take 2-3 gallons of it. Drain and fill once a year!

Keep that plow on the ground like you did today, when you hit a bump it should smack the ground, if it doesn't then you have it to high. Keep it angled all the way to the right.

Keep the truck in Tow\Haul mode all the time, the extra rpm will help keep coolant circulating faster and keep the fan speed up as well as cooler tranny temps.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

SnowCrazy - Ive had that happen on an 04 Ext Cab and a 07 ext cab and the HD clutch is what you need as you have been told by a few others in here as well. Do you know if the cooling system has ever been flushed on your truck? If not do that right away as well. That truck takes Dex Cool which needs to be replaced every 5 years(I do every 3-4years), when Dex Cool gets old it clumps and clumps cause blockage. Don't try and save a buck by skipping the flushing, with Dex Cool you can't skip it and flush kits with all the adapters are cheap anyway.

I attached a picture of what I run on my Blizzards. Its called an airfoil, I bought one from Blizzard and have made 3 others like it out of sheet metal and they make a HUGE difference.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Here is my plowing rig, if that doesn't block air flow then nothing will 

If you have the money change the fan clutch.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107971


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

SMillerHD;1159482 said:


> As others said DO NOT waste the time\money on a electric fan, install the snow plow prep fan clutch. Pull the drain plug on the radiator and refill with premixed Havoline Dex-cool ONLY! It will take 2-3 gallons of it. Drain and fill once a year!
> 
> Keep that plow on the ground like you did today, when you hit a bump it should smack the ground, if it doesn't then you have it to high. Keep it angled all the way to the right.
> 
> Keep the truck in Tow\Haul mode all the time, the extra rpm will help keep coolant circulating faster and keep the fan speed up as well as cooler tranny temps.


Does anyone know exactly where the drain plug is on the radiator???? I looked for the drain plug the other day and be darned if I could find it.........


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

If you have the HD with the plow prep package, you shouldn't have this issue. I had the same thing happen with my '03; it would overheat. It's a known issue at the dealership. I believe there is a service bulletin out for it. I took mine back to the dealer and it worked perfectly.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

snowcrazy;1159606 said:


> Does anyone know exactly where the drain plug is on the radiator???? I looked for the drain plug the other day and be darned if I could find it.........


Should be down on the bottom somewhere. Might be a Plastic Bolt looking thing.

Personally I'd stick with changing the fan clutch first, and While you have the shroud and fan off, take some compressed air and blow through the rad from inside out to clean it good.

If you don't have an air compressor, use a water hose, but don't overdo the pressure.

You can drain the rad and switch out the coolant, but you'll only be getting the fluid out of the radiator and not the entire system such as the heater core and engine block. To do that properly you should either find the drain plugs on each side of the block and drain it, or take it to a shop that has a machine that can flush it properly.

Do the simple stuff first, then go from there.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Once again the great information from plow site has helped me out. Listen, to all that replied I really appreciate it a ton.......... I went to advanced autoparts and got a hd series clutch for my fan and problem is in the past now. Drove it a bunch today just to see if I could even get it to go above 210.......... It may have cracked just a smidge over 210 but only for a few seconds and then right back down. By the way, seems my clutch wasnt working at all. When I got it off I could just spin it and there was absolutely no drag atall. It was just like free spinning when you gave her a whirl.

Once again thanks to all of you that helped me out. I really appreciate it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.plowflowmaster.com/order.html


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

CHCSnowman;1160852 said:


> http://www.plowflowmaster.com/order.html


$100 bucks for that? You can buy the material and make 7 or 8( that look alot better than that) for that price.


----------



## frue (Dec 17, 2007)

I had the same exact thing happen to me. I replaced the clutch fan with a heavy duty one. The next thing you want to do is put the plow straight and lower it till it lets enough air to the front. Since I did the clutch it does not raise up unless I go on the highway for long extended trips. Thats when I put the blade down a bit and it comes right down.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*i just*



snowcrazy;1159606 said:


> Does anyone know exactly where the drain plug is on the radiator???? I looked for the drain plug the other day and be darned if I could find it.........


I just pulled off the bottom hose to do my truck


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

snowcrazy;1159208 said:


> Hello all, I just have a question and any info would be appreciated!!!!
> 
> I have a 2004 6 litre chevrolet silverado. I put a snowdogg ex 85 plow in it and the plow seems to be doing a great job so pat on the back to snowdogg. I don't have any problems what so ever with the truck getting hot when Im working it (plowing snow) but when I am running down the road it is getting hot. I am going to install an electric fan but was wondering if any one else has had the same problem and what type or brand fan you installed. I know you can just buy a universal elec. fan but some can be a bear to install.
> 
> ...


Keep plow as low as possible. Clean out snow / slush from grill after plowing.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

samjr;1163553 said:


> I just pulled off the bottom hose to do my truck


Thats exactly what I did!!!!


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm running an 04 chevy 2500 6.0L quad cab short bed with a blizzard straight blade and have not had any over heating issues... the blade is 31" tall.. I drive with it straight and low to the ground... I was told by our local blizzard dealer that on chevy's with blizzards you always want to drive with the blade straight... we do not use the "air foil" they offer because the dealer said it does nothing for chevy trucks... did your truck come with a plow prep package?


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Kale Lawn;1166722 said:


> I'm running an 04 chevy 2500 6.0L quad cab short bed with a blizzard straight blade and have not had any over heating issues... the blade is 31" tall.. I drive with it straight and low to the ground... I was told by our local blizzard dealer that on chevy's with blizzards you always want to drive with the blade straight... we do not use the "air foil" they offer because the dealer said it does nothing for chevy trucks... did your truck come with a plow prep package?


Man Like I said, Im a rookie and I'll be honest I couldnt tell you if It had a plow prep package or not. I wouldnt think any 4 door truck would be preped with a plow package. Thats just what I would think though. I think of the ideal plow truck as an 8ft bed reg cab truck. How can I tell???????


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have an 05 6.0L chevy. i just put my first plow on t and its an 8ft fisher...the drive home from where i bought the plow was a 45 minute drive on the highway so i was worried it was gonna heat up. i put the plow all the way up and to the right and the temp gauge stayed the same the whole ride. i was suprised it wasnt higher


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I installed the severe duty clutch fan and it still gettin hot. Heres the thing I don't understand. The fan blows like hell at low speeds and when you are accellerating from a dead stop which makes sense. It still gets hot and dammit Ive tried everything when it comes to the location and position of the blade. Seems the best is when it is straight and almost touching the ground. When it starts to get hot the fan isnt coming on and it makes sense in every way to me. at high speeds there is absolutely no way any air can get blown through the grill with that big a$$ plow on. There needs to be a little bit blowing through the grill to blow the hot temp to the front of the clutch to tell it to come on. I am absolutely convinced that the elec fan on a toggle switch in cab would be the way to go. 

today I tried a little experiment......... My truck got hot and I was close enough to get home. it was right at 230 when I put the truck in park. I jumped out of the truck and grabbed my echo handheld blower. blew through the grill with the blower AT IDLE SPEED ON THE BLOWER. About 5 seconds into that the clutch slowly engaged and blew like hell!!!! Temp dropped in from 230 to 190 in about 30 seconds (wife stayed in the truck and watched the guage). It makes so much sense to me whats going on. there is no air what so ever getting into the grill to force the warm temp to the front of the clutch fan. There is no other explanation. 

With that being said, if there was a little fan mounted between the grill and radiator, when it started to warm up, toggle on, warm temp blows through and the clutch would engage. Problem solved. The truck never gets warm without the plow on. normally runs right at 190 about all the time........ Don't get me wrong, the severe duty clutch def helped AT LOW SPEEDS!!! It seems like the fan blows all the time when the rpms of the motor are below 1500rpms. We did a complete system flush and fluid change. To say the least its pissing me off having to pull over and let this thing cool down every time I leave the house.........


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I wonder if you can find a clutch that is switch engaged.

Similar to some Semi Trucks.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

White Gardens;1168065 said:


> I wonder if you can find a clutch that is switch engaged.
> 
> Similar to some Semi Trucks.


I see how that could work...............


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Did you clean the radiator when you put the new clutch in.

If you didn't, I still think that would solve your problem.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Is your fan shroud still in place? I had a suburban years ago that acted that way after someone left the fan shroud out during an engine swap. It did the same thing, the heat didn't activate the clutch fan.

What about a clutchless fan?


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Kale Lawn;1166722 said:


> I'm running an 04 chevy 2500 6.0L quad cab short bed with a blizzard straight blade and have not had any over heating issues... the blade is 31" tall.. I drive with it straight and low to the ground... I was told by our local blizzard dealer that on chevy's with blizzards you always want to drive with the blade straight... we do not use the "air foil" they offer because the dealer said it does nothing for chevy trucks... did your truck come with a plow prep package?


I can tell you first hand the Airfoil makes a BIG difference, especially if your running above 40mph for very long. Big difference maker.


----------



## mrplow5885 (Jan 30, 2009)

are you running with just the heat or with the defroster on? i have an 05 with the 6L. i just turn the heat on the floor and leave the window open. I found that my truck likes the plow all the way up and straight. i can run down the highway at 55-60 and have no problems.


----------



## HGT INC. (Feb 18, 2009)

*Overheating 2004 K2500*

Had the same problem, no problem when plowing, drive a short distance at aprox. 25-30 mph and the truck would overheat, had to pull over and stop. I replaced the fan clutch and I drove in temps from 65 to 25 and it stays right at 210 with the plow on. I have a 2008 K1500 and it always runs at 210, never higher summer or winter.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

If you don't have the plow prep package , you don't have the heavy duty triple core radiator ! I would suggest that you have your cooling system professionaly flushed , or just cut your losses and upgrade your radiator . If you continue to over heat your engine you're going to blow a head gasket or worse . Just replacing the head gaskets will set ya back about $2,500 , Makes a radiator look cheap don't ya think . Now , that being said , when your plow is in the air going down the road , you aren't making any money . I have 37 customers this year and the longest drive between is less than a mile . Of course just starting out that's a luxury you aren't going to have for a while , but as you grow your route you can accomplish it . So get your truck squared away , do impecable work , and the neighbors will hire you and pretty soon you can just plow and make money instead of driving around ! In non blizzard conditions I get done in about 6 hours on a half tank of gas . 97 Chevk K-3500 single rear wheels with a Boss RT-2 Super Tripedge . Good luck out there , and for safety's sake , angle that plow to the left when traveling !!


----------



## HGT INC. (Feb 18, 2009)

*Angle to left*

I have read several threads to angle to the right?


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

*Why Left ?*

There are two bad things about traveling with plow angled to the right . With plow angled right if you strike something with it , it throws you into oncoming traffic ! With the plow angled right , the leading edge of the plow is about windshield height on most of today's cars and would be hard on the car and driver in the event of a collision .( never mind who's fault the collision is ) .


----------

